
Why Elon Musk called an all-hands meeting at 1 in the morning on a Sunday - RyanShook
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/what-elon-musks-early-morning-spacex-all-hands-meeting-says-about-him.html
======
lioeters
TL;DR:

[Musk] wanted to know from his team why his factory wasn’t running 24-7 to
build the Starship rocket system (which will eventually take crew and cargo to
Mars).

Musk’s engineering team explained they needed more people to take shifts. So
over the next 48 hours, SpaceX hired 252 workers, doubling the workforce at
that factory

\---

The original source, reads better:

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/inside-elon-musks-
pl...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/inside-elon-musks-plan-to-
build-one-starship-a-week-and-settle-mars/)

